
Helvetica: a documentary about typography and design - adambyrtek
http://www.helveticafilm.com/
======
greenyoda
If you're an Amazon Prime subscriber, you can watch this movie for free on
Amazon Instant Video. It's quite interesting, for those of us who are
typography geeks.

